# NON-Traditional PP dogs



## Frank Smego (Feb 29, 2008)

This question is prompted by a discuusion we had while training a while back about a woman that got a Sch.I on her Standard poodle. Which lead to the JRT Sch. I video that's floating around ther net.

Is anyone working a breed that wouldn't traditionally be used for PP worK? If so what are your experiences


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I've seen a PP trained Patterdale and we're training an Aus Cattle Dog for PP at the club now. Damn, that cattle dog is a little bad ass.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> I've seen a PP trained Patterdale and we're training an Aus Cattle Dog for PP at the club now. Damn, that cattle dog is a little bad ass.


Interesting,my sister-in-law want to get a Blue Heeler.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> we're training an Aus Cattle Dog for PP at the club now. Damn, that cattle dog is a little bad ass.


One of my obedience coaches has 2 ACDs and she has a BH on the older one. The younger one she wanted to do Ring or Schutzhund with but the dog broke her femur badly as a pup and ended up being on crate rest for a long time. So in doing so the dog missed out on a whole lot of foundation and drive building work. To bad as the young one really has a lot of potential. The ACD are not on the over the top crazy prey drive level of a typical Malinois. But they can do the work and then some.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> I've seen a PP trained Patterdale


Now that is a dog that I would be scared of......:-o


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Ian Forbes said:


> *Now that is a dog that I would be scared of......:-o*


Yes, indeed. Patterdales ain't nothin' but the truth... I've even got footage of one catching a boar! lol




Andy.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Some of the "weirder" breeds I've worked with (forgive any spelling errors LOL) Dalmations, German Shorthair Pointers, ACDs, Chesapeake Bay Retrievers, Black Lab, Malamute mix, wolf mix and Greyhound. Other breeds I've worked with that aren't very often seen, but are supposed to be more of a PP type dog are Bull Mastiff, Great Dane, Giant Schnauzer and Dogo.

Of the more off breeds, the ACD was probably my favorite. Strong little dogs, lot of drive, and they could work. I'd actually consider getting one to play with at some point. All the dogs were able to do at least basic work, except the Greyhounds, that was a wash. The GSP were probably "second worst", they weren't real into it. They were from solid hunting lines, not sure if dogs from more "pet bred" lines might not have actually been a little better? Somewhere I have some photos/video of some of them working, I'll have to see if I can dig it out.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Chesapeake Bay Retrievers

I have seen a couple of these do bitework and were Bad Azz. Not all prey like most Labs.

Where I grew up the Dope growers would use them to guard their green houses and property.


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

I am currently working with a four month old Korean Jin-do. Looks like an angry Shiba Inu. He is all defense right now. I would love to see him happy for a little bit, just a little bit. I hope to video tape him as he gets older.

Bryan


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll ditto on the Chessie! IMHO a good one can more then hold it's own in any sort of bite work. 
When I was a kid they were referred to as the Dobermans of the duck dog world. That wasn't a hit back then. Most Dobes were serious badass dogs. 
We also had a 35lb ACD female at club that I think could/would take on the world.


----------



## Frank Smego (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks, I'd love to see some of those dogs work. 

I've always believe that temperment & drive along with proper training are what makes a working dog vs. breed alone. Of course the non-tradional breeds that excell are exceptions.

I love big dogs, I do accept that some day it's going to be too hard to handle Rottweilers. When that day comes I have this goal of having two Irish Terriers that will work from from brace and do PP. While the little Daredevils won't be manstoppers, I figure they can slow a Nare-do-well down long enough for an old man to lather him with me shillelagh...LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A Kerry Blue has all the fire the Irish has and a bit more size. I've had a couple over the years. Back before bite work but I have no doubt many could do the job.
Leadership isn't about how you handle large dogs. It's how you lead ANY dog. 
My 5ft tall, 110 lb daughter has never had a problem "handling" either the 125 lb Rotty or the 65 lb Pit she's owned. :wink:


----------



## Frank Smego (Feb 29, 2008)

Bob - I've only seen Kerrys in shows. I've known & trained with a few Irish, I like them. I've done a little fun OB in brace with a pair of Catahoulas I owned years ago. I always liked the challenge of two dogs working as a team.


I Agree about leadership with our dogs. While I am in above average condition for a 50 y.o. I accept that over the next 20 years I'll slow down.

I train with several people in thier 60s & 70s that have 30-40 years in dogs. People that have titled several dogs in Sch. & OB over thier careers. Thier leadership does compinsate for the physical disparities in most situtations. Objectively, they really aren't up to doing the bitework with thier dogs anymore.

When I see Sch. III dogs that gets 295+ scores attached to 65-70 old woman that has to keep a prong collar on to control it off the field I know the reality of what I'm viewing. One of my mentors in Rotweilers is 71 He has been in Rottys for 30 years. I respect & love him like my father but, he was just plain mismacthed when is current male Rotty was 12 month old. It's Hell getting old...LOL. 

If were both still around and training dogs in 20 years we'll have to compare notes on this.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

If folks use nontraditional dogs for K9PP, won't that attract nontraditional thugs? ERH...:---)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Frank Smego said:


> Bob - I've only seen Kerrys in shows. I've known & trained with a few Irish, I like them. I've done a little fun OB in brace with a pair of Catahoulas I owned years ago. I always liked the challenge of two dogs working as a team.
> 
> 
> I Agree about leadership with our dogs. While I am in above average condition for a 50 y.o. I accept that over the next 20 years I'll slow down.
> ...


I'm 62 (above average for 62, but still 62 :lol: ) and my current SAR trained, SchHII, CDX, CGC dog has never had a pinch or e-collar on. NOR has he ever had a leash correction. When ya get old ya learn to do it right! :grin: :grin:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> If folks use nontraditional dogs for K9PP, won't that attract nontraditional thugs? ERH...:---)


 "Non traditional dog/non traditional thug". 
I've got this visual of some gray haired old lady giving a "packen" command to her teacup poodle. :lol:


----------



## Frank Smego (Feb 29, 2008)

Bob, I can only hope I age as well as you


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Frank Smego said:


> Bob, I can only hope I age as well as you


I can only hope to keep aging! The alternative sucks!!!  :lol:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> "Non traditional dog/non traditional thug".
> I've got this visual of some gray haired old lady giving a "packen" command to her teacup poodle. :lol:


Okay Bob this is too funny! :smile: 
I was thinking of almost the same thing. "Take my retirement check ya young thug...kick his a$$ Fluffy." <Old lady yokes the kid with her cane, breaks down in a Crane stance/Kung Fu, theme of Walker Texas Ranger in her head>


----------



## Lynn Paplauskas (Mar 31, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Okay Bob this is too funny! :smile:
> I was thinking of almost the same thing. "Take my retirement check ya young thug...kick his a$$ Fluffy." <Old lady yokes the kid with her cane, breaks down in a Crane stance/Kung Fu, theme of Walker Texas Ranger in her head>


 

LMAO.. thanks this made my day!! This visual..


----------

